# Richmond County: Crenshaw Hunting Club: Looking for Members



## Crenshawhunting (Jul 10, 2017)

Approximately 900 Acres: Premium Hunting Land, Hidden Valleys, Natural Springs, Numerous Club Stands on Club provided Food Plots, Overpopulated with Deer, Turkey, Ducks, Small Game and Great Fishing.  The BEST LAND of RICHMOND COUNTY and Our MEMBERS are No. 1!!!!
11 Members total, $1,000/year.............

Interested? Call or Text 706-833-1305

Email: dday@taxreliefservice.net 

View pictures of the Club land under the featured content of this website. 

https://crenshawhuntingclubblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kevin the CB (Aug 4, 2017)

PM sent


----------

